# اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف



## crazy_girl (9 يونيو 2007)

*مرة واااااااااااااااااااااااحد:banned:
























اتنين:a4:




















تلاتةolling:


















اربعة:smil16:

















ههههههههههههههههههه ايه رايكوا فى النكتة الحلوة والقصيرة دى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
                وضحكت عليكوا:yahoo:*


----------



## kamer14 (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*

هههههههههههه نكته تحفه ههههههههههههههه:t33:


----------



## LOLA012 (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*

ههههههههههههههههه​:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## crazy_girl (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*

*ميرسي ياقمر ميرسي يالولا على مشاركتكم ومروركم العثل ده
اعذرونى اصلي لدغة فىى (س)*


----------



## emy (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*

_هههههههههههههههه_
_مرسى كتير يا قمر على موضوعاتك_​


----------



## crazy_girl (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*

*هههههههه
تعيشوا وتاخدوا غيرها*


----------



## lovebjw (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*

ايه البواخاة دى 
لف وارجع تانى 
هاتشل منكى يا مجنونة انتى


----------



## BITAR (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*

*الحمد لله انك معددتيش لحد ميه*
*كنت....... بلاش ههههههههههههههههههههه*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*



lovebjw قال:


> ايه البواخاة دى
> لف وارجع تانى
> هاتشل منكى يا مجنونة انتى



*هههههههههههههه
بواخة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟لذيذة موت الكلمة دى :smile02
اديلي فترة مسمعتهاش
ههههههههههههههههههههه
وحلوة لف وارجع تانى
يارب تتهوه*


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*



BITAR قال:


> *الحمد لله انك معددتيش لحد ميه*
> *كنت....... بلاش ههههههههههههههههههههه*​*تحياتى*​



*كنت ايه ياولد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ قول بسرعة ياما تتشاهد على روحك وتعد للميه ld: ld: ld:
اى خدعات او مقالب نحن احم احم هنا فى الخدمة*


----------



## missorang2006 (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*

*crazy girl
انت قمورة كتير 
ومجننه bitar 
هو عصبي حبيتين ههههههههههههههه
بس جميلة 
ههههههههههه*


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*



missorang2006 قال:


> *crazy girl
> انت قمورة كتير
> ومجننه bitar
> هو عصبي حبيتين ههههههههههههههه
> ...



*ميرسي ياقمر انت
بس على فكرة  ماظنش ان بيتر عصبي اكتر منى دانا مجنونة جدا فى عصبيتى 
بس انا كدة لازم اجن اللى حواليا اشمعنى انا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:thnk0001:*


----------



## missorang2006 (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عسل *


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*



missorang2006 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> عسل *



*ههههههه
عسل بس ولا عسل وطحينة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 هههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## missorang2006 (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*

*عسل ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
v
v
v

















vvvv









v
v
v
v
v














v
v
v
v
v
v












v
v
v
v

عسل ودبق يعععععععععععععع
ههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*



missorang2006 قال:


> *عسل ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
> ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
> v
> v
> ...



*دبق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟














دبق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
















يعنى ايه دبق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا مو عارفة معنى كلمة دبق وبدى تفهمينى 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
بتلكم كويس؟؟؟*


----------



## BITAR (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*

*على فكره انا هعدى كلمه يا *
*ولد *
*دى** اوكى *
*وطبعا انت عارفه انى عمرى ما*
*اتشاهد*
* اوكى *
*تصحيح معلومات مش اكتر *
*( متفهميش غلط )*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*



BITAR قال:


> *على فكره انا هعدى كلمه يا *
> *ولد *
> *دى** اوكى *
> *وطبعا انت عارفه انى عمرى ما*
> ...



*هههههههههههه
عادى يابنى بهزر معاك
خلاص متزعلش اوى كدة انا غلطانة ياسيدى
يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه وانا معلمتش كدة علشان فهمتك غلط ولا حاجة لا عادى بجد*


----------



## BITAR (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*

http://www.websters-dictionary-onli...A8%D8%A7%D8%AA+%D8%B7%D9%81%D9%8A%D9%84%D9%8A
دبق معناه نبات طفيلى​


----------



## BITAR (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*

*لازالت هعدى يا *
*ابنى *
* كمان المره دى*
* انما *
*المره التالته مش*
* هعديعا ابدا*
*اوكى *​* تحياتى*​


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*



BITAR قال:


> http://www.websters-dictionary-onli...A8%D8%A7%D8%AA+%D8%B7%D9%81%D9%8A%D9%84%D9%8A
> دبق معناه نبات طفيلى​



*ميرسي على التوضيح
بس هو النبات ده بيتاكل يعنى؟ او طعمه وحش؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## BITAR (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*

*معلوماتى بتقول ان النباتات الطفيليه*
* تاكلها الحيوانات والاسماك وايضا*
* تمنع مرور الماء فى البرك والمستنقعات*
* ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*



BITAR قال:


> *لازالت هعدى يا *
> *ابنى *
> * كمان المره دى*
> * انما *
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اااااااه هو كدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ماشي
طيب ياbitar باشا
خلاص بقي انا محتاجة مراجع ورايا يشوفلى كل كلمة كدة
بتفكرنى بالفيلم اللى مش فاكرة اسمه حتى
اللى الراجل كانت فيه شخصيته ضعيفة وكل ما مراته تقول حاجة ومتعجبهوش ويرفض
كانت تمسك فى رقبته وتقوله حنفي؟؟؟
يقولها مفيش حنفى وتخضه وتقوله حنفى تانى
يروح يقولها خلاص هتنزل المرة دى
 بس اعملى المرة الجاية كلمتى عمرها ماتنزل الارض ابدا*


----------



## BITAR (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*

*الزهايمر *
*اشتغل اسم الفلم ابن حميدو*​*تحياتى *​


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*



BITAR قال:


> *معلوماتى بتقول ان النباتات الطفيليه*
> * تاكلها الحيوانات والاسماك وايضا*
> * تمنع مرور الماء فى البرك والمستنقعات*
> * ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​*تحياتى*​



ييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
يعععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع
يعنى انا دبق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :thnk0001: :thnk0001:
وااااااااااااااء واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء وااااااااااء


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*



BITAR قال:


> *الزهايمر *
> *اشتغل اسم الفلم ابن حميدو*​*تحياتى *​



*ماشي اللى مخك كمبيوتر انت
بتتريق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## BITAR (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*



crazy_girl قال:


> *ماشي اللى مخك كمبيوتر انت*
> *بتتريق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*لا صدقينى ده كانت دعابه عابره *
*على فكره*
* فى الشغل يطلقون عليا كمبيوتر الشغل*
*بمعنى اى استفسار فى العمل *
*( هاتوا الكمبيوتر ) *
*السؤال عن اى عامل *
*( وانا اجاوب )*
* لا يمكن سؤال اى شخص بعدى *​*تحياتى*​


----------



## BITAR (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*

*على فكره مين الى قال ليكى هذه المعلومه*
* انى*
* كمبيوتر*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## herooo (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*

مرة واحده ابنها مرض  راحت للدكتور  
الدكتور ساْله عن اسم ابنها 
ردتاسمة موزة
قالها بيفطر ايه
ردت المحروس موزة بيفطر بوزتين
قاله بيتغدي ايه
ردت المحروس موزة بيتغدي بخروفين
قاله بيتعشي ايه
ردت المحروس موزة بيتعشي بعجلين
قالت هو عنده ايه 
رد المحروس موزة هيكلنا احنا الاتنين
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## meri (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*

حلوة كتير 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه         ههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههه


----------



## jesus mon pere (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*

على فكره لازم تعملى ملحوظه  وتكتبى
اضحك من فضلك علشان متكسفنيش واحنا يا ستى هنضحك على طول 
ومنروحش ليكى فى نكته تانيه
باى


----------



## BITAR (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*



herooo قال:


> مرة واحده ابنها مرض راحت للدكتور
> الدكتور ساْله عن اسم ابنها
> ردتاسمة موزة
> قالها بيفطر ايه
> ...


*فين الكتالوج بتاع الحكايه ( من وجهه نظرك نكته )*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## BITAR (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*



herooo قال:


> مرة واحده ابنها مرض راحت للدكتور
> الدكتور ساْله عن اسم ابنها
> ردتاسمة موزة
> قالها بيفطر ايه
> ...


*كان المفروض تكون مشاركه وليس رد لانها افسدت ابتسامه*
* carzy_ girl *​*تحياتى*​


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*



BITAR قال:


> *على فكره مين الى قال ليكى هذه المعلومه*
> * انى*
> * كمبيوتر*​*تحياتى*​



*الكمبيوتر نفسه هو اللى قالى 
ههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*



herooo قال:


> مرة واحده ابنها مرض  راحت للدكتور
> الدكتور ساْله عن اسم ابنها
> ردتاسمة موزة
> قالها بيفطر ايه
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههه
جميلة جدا ياهيرو
بس كان ممكن تكتبها فى موضوع جديد على اساس تكون موضوع مش رد
والكل يدخل يشوفها بس ميرسي بجد على النكتة الحلوة دى
ربنا يستر عليا لحسن اتاكل انا كمان
هههههههههههههه*


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*



BITAR قال:


> *كان المفروض تكون مشاركه وليس رد لانها افسدت ابتسامه*
> * carzy_ girl *​*تحياتى*​



*هههههههههههه
لا مفسدتش ولا حاجة
متولعهاش انت بس
متحطش النار على الكبريت لحسن تتحرق يااااااااااااااااااااى*


----------



## jesus mon pere (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*

دى اجمل رد على النكته بعتك


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*



jesus mon pere قال:


> على فكره لازم تعملى ملحوظه  وتكتبى
> اضحك من فضلك علشان متكسفنيش واحنا يا ستى هنضحك على طول
> ومنروحش ليكى فى نكته تانيه
> باى



*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي على الملحوظة الحلوة دى
بس انا عارفة انكم كدة كدة هاتضحكوا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
منروحش لك فى نكتة بايخة ان شاء الله
هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## BITAR (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*



crazy_girl قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *لا مفسدتش ولا حاجة*
> *متولعهاش انت بس*
> *متحطش النار على الكبريت لحسن تتحرق يااااااااااااااااااااى*


* صدقينى انت فهمانى*
* غلط *
* وتقريبا *
*مشاركتى بالرد *
*نفس*
* مشاركتك بالرد*
* ولكن انتى تجاملى*
* وانا لم اجامل*
* لانى لم افهم النكته فعلا*​*تحياتى*​​


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*



jesus mon pere قال:


> دى اجمل رد على النكته بعتك



*ميرسي
بس اللى هو انهى رد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*



BITAR قال:


> * صدقينى انت فهمانى*
> * غلط *
> * وتقريبا *
> *مشاركتى بالرد *
> ...



*بجد انت مش فاهم النكتة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:t30: :a63: :t30: :a63:
طيب هابعتلك انا الكتالوج المرادى 
ياكمبيوتر*


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*

*انا مش بجامل فعلا النكتة حلوة
وانا فاهماها 
لالو مش عاجبانى هارد عليها عادى
وهاقول اللى مش عاجبني فيها
بس  هو مش كدة خالص
اه منك انت عايز توقعنى فى شر اعمالى*


----------



## BITAR (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*



crazy_girl قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ميرسي على الملحوظة الحلوة دى*
> *بس انا عارفة انكم كدة كدة هاتضحكوا*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> ...


*الملحوظه دى كانت على نكته موزه:ura1:*​*تحياتى *​​


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
دى كانت على نكتتى حتى قال ياستى 
هههههههههههههههههههه
واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء
ماشي بتتحدانى يعنى اوك


----------



## BITAR (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*



crazy_girl قال:


> *انا مش بجامل فعلا النكتة حلوة*
> *وانا فاهماها *
> *لالو مش عاجبانى هارد عليها عادى*
> *وهاقول اللى مش عاجبني فيها*
> ...


*طيب مصدقك انك فهماها ممكن تشرحهالى* ​*تحياتى*​


----------



## BITAR (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*



crazy_girl قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> دى كانت على نكتتى حتى قال ياستى
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء
> ماشي بتتحدانى يعنى اوك


*راجعى الردود هتعرفى كانت*
* اى*
* نكته هى المقصوده*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## jesus mon pere (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*

بصراحه انا كنت باقول ان نكته هيروووووووووو
احسن رد للنكته بتعتك
وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو


----------



## jesus mon pere (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*

وبعدين يعنى يا بيتر البنت هتوقع من الغيظ منك كفايه كده الله 
يخليك
المسامح كريم
وانت يالا غير اسمك وخليك كريم
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*



jesus mon pere قال:


> على فكره لازم تعملى ملحوظه وتكتبى
> اضحك من فضلك علشان متكسفنيش واحنا يا ستى هنضحك على طول
> ومنروحش ليكى فى نكته تانيه
> باى


*من فضلك jesus mon*
*التعليق ده كان على اى نكته *​*تحياتى*​​


----------



## jesus mon pere (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*

يا عم بيتر التعليق ده كان على نكته 
CRAZY
ههههههههههههههههههه
وبلاش زعل


----------



## BITAR (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*



jesus mon pere قال:


> وبعدين يعنى يا بيتر البنت هتوقع من الغيظ منك كفايه كده الله
> يخليك
> المسامح كريم
> وانت يالا غير اسمك وخليك كريم
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه


*صدقنى انا قصدى خيييييييييييييييييييير *​*تحياتى*​​


----------



## BITAR (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*



jesus mon pere قال:


> يا عم بيتر التعليق ده كان على نكته
> CRAZY
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> وبلاش زعل


*اوكى اوكى واضح انى انا الى*
* غلطان :94:*​*تحياتى*​​


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس كفاية خناق ايه ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا عايزة اشوف دم مينفعش كدة
ههههههههههههههههههههه
محدش غلطان منكو انا اللى غلطانة ياجماعة


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*

*وبالنسبة لشرح النكتة اوك
اولا الشخصيات هما
1) الدكتور 
2) المريض (موزة)
3) ام المرض
القصة
ان ( موزة) مريض فى نظر مامته طبعا
فامامته راحت للدكتور علشان تقوله على مايعانى منه ابنها
ودار الحوار كالتالى بينهما
الدكتور : ابنك بيفطر ايه؟؟؟؟
الام : بيفطر بوزتين ( مثنى وزة)
الدكتور: طيب بيتغدى ايه؟؟؟؟
الام : بيتغدى بخروفين ( مثنى خروف)
الدكتور : طيب بيتعشي ايه؟؟؟
الام : بيتعشب بعجلين ( مثنى كلمة عجل)
تشخيص الحالة بقي
سالت الام الدكتور : ابنى عنده ايه؟
الدكتور رد عليها وقال: ابنك هاياكلنا احنا الاتنين*


----------



## BITAR (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*



crazy_girl قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بس كفاية خناق ايه ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> انا عايزة اشوف دم مينفعش كدة
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> محدش غلطان منكو انا اللى غلطانة ياجماعة


*على فكره انا عايز انام وكنت مستنى كتالوج النكته*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*

*مانا كتبته يابيتر اهه قبل ماتقول انك عايز تنام على طول*


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*

*مانا كتبته يابيتر اهه قبل ماتقول انك عايز تنام على طول*


----------



## jesus mon pere (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*

اعتبرها يا عم حدوته  قبل النوم 
بس اتغطى كويس
وابقى اضحك الصبح
علشان الصوت العالى و الناس اللى نايمه


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*



crazy_girl قال:


> *وبالنسبة لشرح النكتة اوك*
> *اولا الشخصيات هما*
> *1) الدكتور *
> *2) المريض (موزة)*
> ...


* المشكله انى بعرف اقرأ *
* ولكن ما هى مقومات النكته *
*لا اجدها صدقينى *
*الدكتور بيقول*
* هيكلنا احنا الاتنيين*
* مش شايف قفلا للنكته*​*تحياتى *​


----------



## jesus mon pere (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*

 يا كسوفى يا كسوفى


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*

_*هههههههههههههههههههه
انا بقي اللى مش فاهمة ردك المرة دى
بس اللى اقدر اقوله انها كدة علشان هى نكتة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*

*مرة واحد اتكسف دمه اتحبس طق مات
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## BITAR (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*



jesus mon pere قال:


> اعتبرها يا عم حدوته قبل النوم
> بس اتغطى كويس
> وابقى اضحك الصبح
> علشان الصوت العالى و الناس اللى نايمه


*ربنا يسامحك*
*انت عايزنى*
*افطس من العرق *
*ولا*
*افطس من الضحك*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*

*معلش ياجماعة تعيشوا وتاخدوا غيرها ان شاء الله
منجيلكوش فى كسفة تانى*


----------



## jesus mon pere (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*



crazy_girl قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



انا باعلق على الضحكه دى


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*

*ههههههههههههههههه
طيب عندك شماعة لا هتعلقها فى الهوا خلى بالك لاتقع
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## BITAR (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*



crazy_girl قال:


> *معلش ياجماعة تعيشوا وتاخدوا غيرها ان شاء الله*
> *منجيلكوش فى كسفة تانى*


*تقصدى طبعا كسوف الشمس هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​*تحياتى*​​


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشي ياخسوف القمر منجيلكش فى كسفة تانى*


----------



## missorang2006 (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*

*وحدوا الله يا شباب مالكم شوية شوية على البنت
انتوا هتقتلوا بعض ولا ايه يعني*


----------



## jesus mon pere (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*



crazy_girl قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> طيب عندك شماعة لا هتعلقها فى الهوا خلى بالك لاتقع
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*



ايه رايك تاخدى ربع جنيه وتمسكيها
ولا تصورى جنبيها


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*

*هههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يستر عليا
الله يرحمنى
اتوصوا بالصيوان والقهوة السادة *


----------



## BITAR (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*

*طيب ممكن اترككم*
* بصحبتكم الجميله دى*
* واقول*
* تصبحوا على خير*
* علشان عندى شغل الصبح *​*تحياتى*​


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*

*لا هاتفرج عليها بس بريال فقط لاغير
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حتى الضحك عليه فواتير
اسمك بقك منك ليه*


----------



## missorang2006 (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*

*انت يلي اسمك ايه
طيب مكلكوا مباركين متيجوا التشات بدل مهو 
فاضي
يلا انزلوا التشات عشاني *


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*

*وانت من اهله يابيتر 
تصبح على خير ياباشا*


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*

*طيب مانت مش هاتبقي موجود
لانك مش معاك العضوية المباركة
هههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## jesus mon pere (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*

يالا تصبحوا على خير 
سلام يا crazy سلام بيتر
باى


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اضحك بجد اضحك كتيرررر خالص ادخل وشوف*

*وانت من اهله
مع 1000000000 سلامة
وميرسي لمشاركاتكوا الجميلة معايا النهاردة*


----------

